# Maggie



## JayOdo (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't been on this site long, and only found it when I was searching for some information on senior German Shepherds. Reading through all the topics and info is almost overwhelming, but it was obvious how knowledgeable and caring the members here are. Although I haven't posted much, the thoughts and messages I received regarding my questions were helpful.
The last posts I made here were regarding my girl, Maggie. She was "only" 15 when I found this site and was losing strength in her back end and having some bowel incontinence issues. I realized she was an old girl, and wasn't so much looking for solutions to her problems, but ways to help her be comfortable and maybe slow down the progression. She turned 16 in December and was still doing about the same. Through all of her aging over the last year and a half, the biggest question I had was how would I know when it was time to say goodbye. Most people I know had to put their dog down due to a terminal illness. The decision was all but made for them. Maggie, on the other hand, was healthy, but getting old. The inevitable decision seemed impossible to me. Yes, she was slowing down and slipping on the floors, but when was it going to be too much for her? I promised her I would clean up the accidents and take care of her in any way she needed, for as long as she was happy and still wanted to be here. Our routine, since the day we got her, was to go for a walk, or in the yard, first thing in the morning and come in to a Mikbone before breakfast. Even as her appetite lessened over the last several months, the Milkbones were always eaten. The second week in January I noticed she had left the cookies for a couple days in a row. That's when I knew we were getting close. After a week, I spoke with the vet and had to come to terms with the fact that we were very close to the end. I could now see that even in the last week or two, Maggie had lost a considerable amount of weight, lost most of her appetite (even for the treats) and just seemed tired. So, after taking a couple days to process everything, our decision was made. By Wednesday we realized it was her time, and made the decision to put her to sleep. I tried to schedule it for that Friday, but because of the vet's schedule decided to wait until Monday. Friday night was rough. She was having a hard time walking and even trying to lay down. I started to feel worse (if that was possible) - like I was forcing her to keep going for a few days when she was already trying to tell me she was ready. But, Saturday, Sunday and Monday morning were different. I'm not sure why or how, but she only had one accident in the house all weekend (usually a couple a day), she was more steady on her feet and she seemed generally happy. After my initial conversation with the vet on Monday, the dog food pretty much got put to the side, and Maggie was eating whatever she liked. That didn't change over the weekend. We had waffles and eggs for breakfast, shared bacon cheesburgers and steak tips for dinner and had plenty of Carrots (her favorite) for snacks. My only goal for the weekend was to enjoy the time we had left together. Besides the feasts, we got in a nice last walk, spent a lot of time laying together on the floor and enjoyed the company of some of her favorite people who came to visit. Knowing what was going to happen for a week also gave us the opportunity to think of some things we wouldn't have been able to do if she needed to be put down immediately. One of those things was getting a paw impression as a keepsake. My wife called a local pottery shop and they were all too happy to help us out. They gave us a couple pieces of clay, and after our initial attempts, we were able to get a great impression (photo below). On Monday morning I couldn't make the time go by slow enough. We shared a plate of scrambled eggs for breakfast and then headed to the vet. Initially, I wanted to have her euthanized at home, so she would be as relaxed and comfortable as possible, and I didn't want my kids (11 and 8) to be there. Of course things rarely work out how you would like, and we had to go to the vets' office with both of my girls. And, in the end, I couldn't have been happier with how it all worked out. Maggie was completely comfortable, my girls got to say their goodbyes and the vet who took care of Maggie for the 13 1/2 years we had her, and cared deeply for her, was the one to help us through the process.

I've never dealt with anything as difficult as this. Maggie was our first baby, my best friend and the most loyal companion I could have ever asked for. She was one of the special ones and will always be missed. It has been a month, but I still expect to see her when I wake up or get home from work, and have to remind myself when I am out that I don't have to run home and let the dog out. But, I wouldn't trade the time we spent together for anything.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jay it is the worst and hardest decision to make as a dog parent. Maggie was beautiful and obviously loved and loving. I am so happy you had such a great week to say goodbye. I believe hen they can't watch over us here because their bodies are not up to it they move on to where they watch and are young and strong again but still wise and watchful.Take care.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story about Maggie. What a beautiful and well loved GSD! How nice you had the strength and composure to just enjoy her for the last few days. I'm sorry that your house is feeling so empty now. That part I could not handle when our 1st one died.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Maggie sounds wonderful. They are so amazing. I noticed my boy Harley who is almost 9, starting to limp alittle, having harder time getting up. It is hard to watch them age. Please take care and know Maggie is still with you everywhere you go.....


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your experience. It sounds so much like our experience with Maddie. It is so hard to lose an old friend but the journey is worth it.

Run free Maggie. You have earned it.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What a beautiful keepsake, and a beautiful girl. You are so lucky to have had her to 16 yrs.

RIP beautiful Maggie


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

How wonderful a life Maggie had and how lucky to be so loved....I only hope my 12.5 year old can be happy as long!

Run free Maggie ~ 


Lee


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a beautiful tribute to Maggie.RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. You were blessed to have her that long!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Maggie was a special soul.
Sheilah


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

My condolences on the loss of your Maggie!

She was a sweetheart and just full of love and friendship.

That's what I love about the breed; they're like your living shadow and you miss them terribly when they're gone.

What she brought to your life was special and Maggie will always be a part of it.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Maggie. She looked like a gentle, sweet gal. Your tribute to her brought tears to my eyes, and when you were describing your last weekend and your last walk together I couldn't help but have flashbacks of my girl Daisy. Especially that last walk...I remember so many details from Daisy's last walk with me. She had spleen cancer and we only had three days with her from the time of diagnoses to the day she left us. We camped out under the stars with her in the backyard, my dad brought the TV outside (had never been done before or since) we watched 101 Dalmations and a few other movies while making s'mores and hot dogs over the open fire (always one of her favorite activities). Thank you for sharing your's and Maggie's story, she sounds like what some call your "heart dog". Rest easy sweet Maggie <3


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. The name Maggie is vey special to me too. Take comfort in she had a long life filled with love.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

RIP sweet Maggie - running free with my precious Diablo.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Maggie.


----------

